# Looks like like you'll need to move your Jameis hate to the NFL...



## alphachief (Jan 7, 2015)

https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1722723

Looking forward to watching his succeed at the next level...despite the rubbish you guys spew about him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2015)

well enjoy watching him continue his crap on the next level too. Still think he will be back in Hueytown washing cars for a living by age 30.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 7, 2015)

If true, I hope he has a great career and we'll just move forward.

I would like to see him drop in the draft, though, to the Rams.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> well enjoy watching him continue his crap on the next level too. Still think he will be back in Hueytown washing cars for a living by age 30.



He may own a bunch of car washes...


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 7, 2015)

His name isn't Tebow...


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 7, 2015)

Proud for him. Go get paid!

Noles will reload...in line to sign 3 QBs in 2015 and Malik Henry in 2016. Not to mention Braxton Miller is still a thing. Roll Tribe.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 7, 2015)

alphachief said:


> https://floridastate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1722723
> 
> Looking forward to watching his succeed at the next level...despite the rubbish you guys spew about him.



Who are all these morons gonna hate on next?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Who are all these morons gonna hate on next?



Whoever is winning.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> If true, I hope he has a great career and we'll just move forward.
> 
> I would like to see him drop in the draft, though, to the Rams.



I completely agree.  I think the Rams would be the best place for him to go.  The Bucs would certainly be better than the Titans or the Jets.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 7, 2015)

Hope he can find a life coach that will keep him out of prison...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Who are all these morons gonna hate on next?



Probably the next player accused of rape, theft etc., you know, the small stuff.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

As for the (Op) Jameis hate . . . if he goes to the Bucs, that will certainly be the case.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2015)

He will find the freshest seafood in Tampa.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 7, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> As for the (Op) Jameis hate . . . if he goes to the Bucs, that will certainly be the case.



But we're talking about the Bucs.  They'll blow it and draft Amari Cooper or Leonard Williams.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> But we're talking about the Bucs.  They'll blow it and draft Amari Cooper or Leonard Williams.



Could be true.  I don't think you could blow anything by picking Amari Cooper.  He is going to be very productive in the NFL.  Just needs a qb to throw him the ball.  For his sake, I hope he doesn't go to Tampa either.

For Jameis, I think the best thing for his long term future in the NFL would be to go to the Rams (as you have said).  The next best option would be to go to the Bucs.  Lovey Smith is still a good coach IMO.  The other good thing about going to the Bucs is that the NFC South is a mess.  I think it would be much tougher to win right away in the West vs the South.  The defenses in the West are much tougher than the South.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Who are all these morons gonna hate on next?



Funny you calling us Morons, when indeed it's Jameis that is the Moron!

And we'll be hating on the next Thug that rapes or steals and continues to get into trouble with the law and allowed to get away with it as long as he wins ball games.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 7, 2015)

No hate from me but I don't think he'll succeed in the NFL.  I don't think his decision making on the field is good enough for him to be a viable NFL QB.   There's always the chance though - we'll see one way or another.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 7, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Could be true.  I don't think you could blow anything by picking Amari Cooper.  He is going to be very productive in the NFL.  Just needs a qb to throw him the ball.  For his sake, I hope he doesn't go to Tampa either.



Not a knock on Copper, it would just be the Bucs not making the right pick to fill their needs.



> The next best option would be to go to the Bucs.  Lovey Smith is still a good coach IMO.  The other good thing about going to the Bucs is that the NFC South is a mess.  I think it would be much tougher to win right away in the West vs the South.  The defenses in the West are much tougher than the South.



As a Falcons fan, this would be like a chop to the neck.




I already have to see Benjamin in a Panthers uni racking up stats for Cam.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not a knock on Copper, it would just be the Bucs not making the right pick to fill their needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think you were on Cooper.  

I understand on the Panthers.  I hate seeing Thomas Davis beat up on the Falcons too.  I am not as big on the Falcons as I am on the Dawgs, but I still like to see them win (which is not often right now).


----------



## valkrod (Jan 7, 2015)

hopefully he plays baseball so I do not have to watch him.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 7, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I hate seeing Thomas Davis beat up on the Falcons too.



Not a fan of Davis.  His mother lives near my old boss in Albany (there goes the neighborhood) and I had a client who worked with the GBI in the Shellman area who let me know that he's not someone you root for.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny you calling us Morons, when indeed it's Jameis that is the Moron!
> 
> And we'll be hating on the next Thug that rapes or steals and continues to get into trouble with the law and allowed to get away with it as long as he wins ball games.



I just stepped on a nerve and cant even walk


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> we'll be hating on as long as he wins ball games.



fify


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 7, 2015)

He left ahead of the worst that is coming. Civil suit filed against the university now. We will soon see just how dirty they all are.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 7, 2015)

he'd be crazy not to take the $$$$ and stupid - he's proving allot of us wrong by @ least taking the cash...what's he going to do with a degree anyway - be over qualified for the well nevermind

I'd be an idiot too at that age with that spotlight/opportunity


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Who are all these morons gonna hate on next?



talk about hypocrisy, especially looking at your avatar


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

He'll be 300 lbs and on 30 for 30 by the next decade


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2015)

the spoiled brat thug has to grow up now.....well I think he does


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2015)

He will disappear. Just another thug in a sea of professional thugs.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 7, 2015)

You guys need to take off those biased redneck blinders and look at the football player and his talent.  The kids gonna have a great career and be loved by whatever fanbase he ends up playing for.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2015)

alphachief said:


> You guys need to take off those biased redneck blinders and look at the football player and his talent.  The kids gonna have a great career and be loved by whatever fanbase he ends up playing for.



Sorry! Wouldn't "Love Him" if he was in a Falcons jersey..

I see another making of Johnny Manziel..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2015)

I bet the Wonderlic Test is going to be a challenge for the ol' boy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I bet the Wonderlic Test is going to be a challenge for the ol' boy!



The English language is hard enough!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The English language is hard enough!!



Yeah, he do scruggle with it at times.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not a fan of Davis.  His mother lives near my old boss in Albany (there goes the neighborhood) and I had a client who worked with the GBI in the Shellman area who let me know that he's not someone you root for.



Interesting.  Wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, he do scruggle with it at times.



Yeah, but he scrong if you scrong.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yeah, but he scrong if you scrong.



We all scrong!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2015)

Jameis will prove a lot of people wrong.

The kid will be better than Joe Montana!






Go Noles!


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The English language is hard enough!!



Is there an African American football player out there that does NOT scruggle with the English language?  

You could say that about ALL of them.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

I hear they eat good in the NFL


----------



## Dub (Jan 7, 2015)

Every circus needs another clown.





Winston lacks focus.  I don't see millions of dollars and the expected lifestyle choices he'll make helping this.


He's going to be a project for someone.  The owner may be infatuated with him but the coaching staff won't suffer his antics for long.

I'll guess it all comes down to him maturing.  I don't see this occurring quick enough, though.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 7, 2015)

You have to love or at least laugh profusely (I choose the latter) at all the "experts" here  that know exactly what Jameis does or does not have or where he will be in 5 years.   Especially when all this is based on their very biased hatred of a man they dont know and have never met only because of some stupid decisions he made OFF field and the way he talks.  

You guys seriously missed your calling.    Im actually glad he is gone from FSU but I seriously hope he proves each and every one of you armchair psychologists and sports analysts wrong.  I will certainly be around to dish out bountiful amounts of ITYS and "how did that work out for ya?".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2015)

Dub said:


> Every circus needs another clown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He has the talent to succeed. Jameis needs to be on a team with veteran players that can mentor him. Maybe he'll grow up.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> You guys seriously missed your calling.    Im actually glad he is gone from FSU but I seriously hope he proves each and every one of you armchair psychologists and sports analysts wrong.  I will certainly be around to dish out bountiful amounts of ITYS and "how did that work out for ya?".



Well, many of us were wrong about Mike Vick so it could happen twice. Of course our initial judgement about Vick lacked the knowledge of his side dog business he was running. With Winston you know pretty much what you are getting.


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2015)

I am trying to imagine this idiot with money....


----------



## maker4life (Jan 7, 2015)

Once he signs he's lible be toting one of you ol' boys daughters around on his arm!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2015)

I picture him like Scam skipping around trying to find a camera to get in front of.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Is there an African American football player out there that does NOT scruggle with the English language?
> 
> You could say that about ALL of them.



1st one that comes to mind is Russel Wilson.. Baseball and football star...


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2015)

alphachief said:


> You guys need to take off those biased redneck blinders and look at the football player and his talent.  The kids gonna have a great career and be loved by whatever fanbase he ends up playing for.



and you  should take off them biased thug blinders...


----------



## NugeForPres (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm no big fan of his, but I think college football has its share of players who've got issues....heck I was young too, but come on people....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 8, 2015)

tcward said:


> I am trying to imagine this idiot with money....



Think Mike Tyson...


----------



## alphachief (Jan 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> and you  should take off them biased thug blinders...



Well, if saying stupid things out loud in public while in college, or having a BB gun fight make you a thug...I'm one too.  Or it is just stealing crab legs that makes you one?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry! Wouldn't "Love Him" if he was in a Falcons jersey..



Do you cheer or boo when Roddy White scores one for the good guys?



> I see another making of Johnny Manziel..


Anybody with two eyes knew not expect anything from Manziel at the next level.... and game prep has NEVER been a problem with Winston.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I bet the Wonderlic Test is going to be a challenge for the ol' boy!



Admission to Stanford wasn't.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Interesting.  Wouldn't surprise me though.



I know, right after he got drafted, he was the money behind the drugs being moved in Shellman.

THAT is a thug.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Well, if saying stupid things out loud in public while in college, or having a BB gun fight make you a thug...I'm one too.  Or it is just stealing crab legs that makes you one?



all the above and I also had many BB gun fights but none was the likes of the one JW had, also all my BB gun fights was when I was around 9 to 11yo

you sir can take up for him all you want

JW is a spoiled brat thug.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

nickel back said:


> JW is a spoiled brat .....



THAT, I will agree with you on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> THAT, I will agree with you on.



And WHO do you think was spoiling him???? Give ya a hint.. The administration, the fans and his coach! 

Okay, that wasn't a hint.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Do you cheer or boo when Roddy White scores one for the good guys?



Sorry, don't know much about Roddy White at all.. Heck, I probably couldn't tell you 10 different players on the Falcons team. 

I root for UGA... My blood pressure couldn't stand watching both of them full time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, don't know much about Roddy White at all



Google Roddy White Trayvon Martin.  I can't wait for the day he is no longer a Falcon.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know, right after he got drafted, he was the money behind the drugs being moved in Shellman.
> 
> THAT is a thug.



That is a shame.  I just don't get it?  You hear a lot of that going on with professional athletes who make it.  I just don't see why you would risk moving drugs around after you are making millions of dollars playing a sport.  I guess it is just the life some of them know.  They surely didn't grow up learning about paying taxes, 401k's, investments and things of that nature.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Google Roddy White Trayvon Martin.  I can't wait for the day he is no longer a Falcon.





He did apologize...


----------



## alphachief (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> THAT, I will agree with you on.



Both Jimbo and Mike Martin have said he's one of the finest young men they've ever coached.  Sorry, I trust their judgment.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Both Jimbo and Mike Martin have said he's one of the finest young men they've ever coached.  Sorry, I trust their judgment.





Doesn't say much for Jimbo!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't say much for Jimbo!!



So what about the players that don't get into trouble... What are they???


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 8, 2015)

I hope he goes to the Jets and continues to throw into coverages. 

Should work out well for him....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I hope he goes to the Jets



I wouldn't wish that on anybody.

I hope he goes to the Rams now that they have their OC problems worked out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I wouldn't wish that on anybody.
> 
> I hope he goes to the Rams now that they have their OC problems worked out.



Draft Jameis and you get a WHOLE lot more than just problems.. From Distractions to Legal issues..

Take your shots.. You lost your golden boy at FSU. Without him how many games would you have won??


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> You have to love or at least laugh profusely (I choose the latter) at all the "experts" here  that know exactly what Jameis does or does not have or where he will be in 5 years.   Especially when all this is based on their very biased hatred of a man they dont know and have never met only because of some stupid decisions he made OFF field and the way he talks.
> 
> You guys seriously missed your calling.    Im actually glad he is gone from FSU but I seriously hope he proves each and every one of you armchair psychologists and sports analysts wrong.  I will certainly be around to dish out bountiful amounts of ITYS and "how did that work out for ya?".




There is no hatred here.  Let's get that straight.

Let's get another thing straight, too.....I hope he does prove us wrong.  It sure would be a better outcome than what we got from the likes of.....Johnny Football, for instance.  A lot of us armchair psychologists saw that train wreck coming.





SpotandStalk said:


> He has the talent to succeed. Jameis needs to be on a team with veteran players that can mentor him. Maybe he'll grow up.




He does have a boatload of talent.  Maybe he will find himself in the right group.  Maybe he will allow himself to develop in healthy directions.

One thing he is guilty of is being young.  It sure isn't a crime but growing up in the spotlight comes along with the gig.  His behavior will be on display like never before.

I guess it's like Terrell Owens used to say, "Ya'll get your popcorn ready".


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Draft Jameis and you get a WHOLE lot more than just problems.. From Distractions to Legal issues..
> 
> Take your shots.. You lost your golden boy at FSU. Without him how many games would you have won??



Going back and looking at the recruiting rankings, not much less than we did.

This team was MUCH more than just Winston.  Look at last years draft and watch the one upcoming.

As far as "We suck again".  Could be worse.  Could be "We still suck."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> As far as "We suck again".  Could be worse.  Could be "We still suck."



Next season is the ONE!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Both Jimbo and Mike Martin have said he's one of the finest young men they've ever coached.  Sorry, I trust their judgment.



...


----------



## Buzz (Jan 8, 2015)

For the record, I'm predicting he will be a bust not because of his personal choices or behavior.   I say this because even in the collegiate level he tends to make a lot of iffy decisions to throw into bad coverage.   I mean if he's throwing lots of INTs in college, the betting man would say it will be much much worse when he's playing against secondaries that are far better than anything he ever saw at FSU.

That's not being a hater, just calling it as you see it.  There have been many college QBs that never amounted to anything in the NFL and at the same time there have been more than a few that didn't put up many dazzling stats that had success in the NFL.   Time will tell, but I can't think of too many teams that will be excited to see him coming to their roster in the NFL.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 8, 2015)

Buzz said:


> For the record, I'm predicting he will be a bust not because of his personal choices or behavior.   I say this because even in the collegiate level he tends to make a lot of iffy decisions to throw into bad coverage.   I mean if he's throwing lots of INTs in college, the betting man would say it will be much much worse when he's playing against secondaries that are far better than anything he ever saw at FSU.
> 
> That's not being a hater, just calling it as you see it.  There have been many college QBs that never amounted to anything in the NFL and at the same time there have been more than a few that didn't put up many dazzling stats that had success in the NFL.   Time will tell, but I can't think of too many teams that will be excited to see him coming to their roster in the NFL.



While I respect your opinion...that's not what the analyst/experts are saying.  They're saying he's substantially better at reads and check downs that the other qb's coming out...including MM.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not a fan of Davis.  His mother lives near my old boss in Albany (there goes the neighborhood) and I had a client who worked with the GBI in the Shellman area who let me know that he's not someone you root for.



Interesting and everything about JW screams stand up guy?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Next season is the ONE!!



For the Noles!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> For the Noles!!!!!



At least you some nice Avatars going for you...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Interesting and everything about JW screams stand up guy?



Nothing about Jameis screams drug kingpin.

And that info came directly from a GBI agent's mouth to my ears.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> At least you some nice Avatars going for you...



Stay tuned, tomorrow's will feature Uga gals.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 8, 2015)

http://insider.espn.go.com/nfl/draf...ston-potential-no-1-pick-facing-questions-nfl

...


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Nothing about Jameis screams drug kingpin.
> 
> And that info came directly from a GBI agent's mouth to my ears.



Nothing against JW he has talent hope he matures and has a long and successful career. If the GBI knows he's a " drug kingpin " why no arrest. Even if you are right,you are doing the same thing you and fellow FSU fans are trashing others for. Your JW defense is "no conviction" and he IS a thief conviction or not. And if Davis is a dealer a firing squad is too good for him!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Nothing against JW he has talent hope he matures and has a long and successful career. If the GBI knows he's a " drug kingpin " why no arrest. Even if you are right,you are doing the same thing you and fellow FSU fans are trashing others for. Your JW defense is "no conviction" and he IS a thief conviction or not. And if Davis is a dealer a firing squad is too good for him!



And you're doing the same thing you blast FSU fans for doing. 

That's the point I'm making.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> And you're doing the same thing you blast FSU fans for doing.
> 
> That's the point I'm making.


When did I blast FSU fans? I did agree with a comment on the avatar bet did not think I was blasting? I was just commenting about you saying things about TD then taking up for JW. I never called JW a rapist he IS a thief no matter what anybody says if that's "blasting" then I'm guilty.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> When did I blast FSU fans? I did agree with a comment on the avatar bet did not think I was blasting? I was just commenting about you saying things about TD then taking up for JW. I never called JW a rapist he IS a thief no matter what anybody says if that's "blasting" then I'm guilty.



My bad.  I'm just as guilty of lumping people as the next guy.


----------

